# The Crimson King by Graham McNeill - Cover Revealed!



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Undoubtedly my favourite Horus Heresy cover-art yet! Also means that the return of Magnus and the Thousand Sons is CLOSE!!! :grin2:


LotN


----------



## ExaltedUrizen (Jul 26, 2013)

I like it too, but it seems to me like Magnus is less detailed than other marines around him. I would have thought that they would make him more detailed, not less.


----------

